# Pferde als Kontur



## The real Gangster (17. Juli 2003)

Kann mir vllt jemand erklaeren, wie ich sowas erstellen kann ? 

LINK 

Ich meine das Pferd... Wie und womit kann ich sowas machen ?


THX !


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. Juli 2003)

Foto nehmen und mit dem Zeichenstift die Kotunren nachzeichnen.


----------



## nanda (17. Juli 2003)

Du brauchst einfach nur ein Bild von einem Pferd. 
Dann vom Pferd eine Auswahl erstellen (Stichwort: Freistellen)
Auswahl aktivieren. 
Bearbeiten > Kontur füllen.
Was Du vom Umriss nicht brauchst, einfach löschen.
Ebeneneffekt für Schatten.

Fertig.


----------



## The real Gangster (17. Juli 2003)

Aber wenn ich von dem Pferd einen Auswahl mit dem Lasso erstelle, dann wird diese nicht so fein wie im Beispiel, sondern eher "eckig"


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Da Real GaNGstA _
> *Aber wenn ich von dem Pferd einen Auswahl mit dem Lasso erstelle, dann wird diese nicht so fein wie im Beispiel, sondern eher "eckig"  *



*Lasso?* 

Wer hat was von Lasso erwähnt? Zeichenstift! Dort kannst Du sogar Kurven mit machen, in rund!


----------



## The real Gangster (17. Juli 2003)

Hmm ... danke fuer den Tip... dann werd ich es mach mit dem Zeichenstift ausprobieren


----------



## nanda (17. Juli 2003)

Dürfte auch sonst kein Problem sein.

Falls eine Auswahl zu viele Ecken hat oder sonstwie verändert werden soll, kann man den Alphakanal mit dem Airbrush oder anderen Werkzeugen bearbeiten, bis es eben passt. Die Auswahl kann man auch ruckzuck in einen Pfad verwandeln oder anders herum.

Du hast alle Freiheiten der Welt.


----------



## The real Gangster (17. Juli 2003)

also mit dem Zeichenstift komm ich mehr oder weniger klar...

Ich habe nun wieder so eine Auswahl erstellt, bestehend aus ganz viele Ankerpunkten...aber das Ergebnis sieht relative identisch zu der Methode mit den Polygon Lasso.
Muss ich da noch irgendwas beachten?

Wie bekomm ich das nun so rund? Kene mich mit dem Zeichentool voll nicht aus..arbeite zum erste mal damit.


----------



## Waterstorm (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nanda _
> *Du brauchst einfach nur ein Bild von einem Pferd.
> Dann vom Pferd eine Auswahl erstellen (Stichwort: Freistellen)
> Auswahl aktivieren.
> ...



also sorry aber ich das net ganz kapiert.Wie meinst du das ..Aswahl erstellen?,meinst du,das ich alles auswählen soll?Und wie meinst du das mit der Auswahl aktivieren,ich weis gar ne wie ich diese beiden Dinge machen soll.Könntest du das nochmal für mich erklären?
Das andere ist sonst alles klar.

Ciao 
Pitri


----------



## ArcaDe (17. Juli 2003)

das ding ist eine fleissarbeit mit dem pfadwerkzeig (zeichenstift)
viel spass


----------



## nanda (17. Juli 2003)

@waterstorm
Klar doch.

Du wählst den ganzen Gaul aus, d.h. im Maskierungsmodus muss das Pferd vollständig rot erscheinen. Oder alternativ den ganzen Hintergrund (ist manchmal einfacher). Für die Erstellung der Auswahl gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. 

Wenn die Auswahl erstellt ist, wechselst Du in die Kanal-Palette und klickst unten in der Palette auf den zweiten Button von links ("Auswahl als Kanal speichern"). Diese Auswahl kannst Du dann nach Herzenslust bearbeiten und jederzeit aufrufen. Aufgerufen wird die Auswahl, in dem Du auf die entsprechende Kanalebene klickst.

Den Rest weißt Du ja.


----------



## Waterstorm (17. Juli 2003)

Ja erstmal großes danke an dich,da der Effeckt den man damit erzeugen kann einfach gut aussieht.
Aber wie mach ich das jetzt wenn ich aus einem Bild eine Bestimmt Kontur haben will?
Nehmen wir an ich hab ien Bild von ein Seerose,die auf dem Wasser schwimmt.Wie mach ich das dann ,wenn ich die Seerose als Kontur haben will?


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Juli 2003)

Nun drückst du Q und malst mit dem Pinsel Alles um deine Seerose aus. Nun drückst du wieder Q. Auf einer neuen Ebene kannst du nun die Auswahl mit einer beliebigen Farbe füllen.
Du kannst dir das natürlich auch einfacher machen und schon vorher mit dem Lasso eine grobe Auswahl treffen.
Außerdem gibt es wie immer auch mehrere Möglichkeiten ans Ziel zu kommen (Pathtool etc.)


----------



## nanda (17. Juli 2003)

Hallo, McFly. Ist jemand zu Hause. 

Nur ein Scherz.

Radde´hat meine Antwort schon vorweggenommen.

Am Ende müsste es so oder so ähnlich aussehen. Unspektakulär, aber im Zusammenspiel mit anderen Elementen vielleicht ganz interessant Mein Ding ist es zumindest nicht.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Da Real GaNGstA _
> *also mit dem Zeichenstift komm ich mehr oder weniger klar...
> 
> Ich habe nun wieder so eine Auswahl erstellt, bestehend aus ganz viele Ankerpunkten...aber das Ergebnis sieht relative identisch zu der Methode mit den Polygon Lasso.
> ...



Linke Maustaste gedrückt halten und in die gewünschte Position ziehen.
Anleitung zur Anwendung des Zeichenstift-Werkzeuges


----------



## Waterstorm (18. Juli 2003)

Also danke erstmal an Nanda und Raddé.
Also es sieht zwar bei mir noch nicht perfeckt aus aber wenn man das ordentlich macht ,dann kann das schon schön aussehen. 


P.s.ie Opstion mit den Freistellen kannte ich noch gar ne ^^,jetzt schon.


----------



## chriZ (18. Juli 2003)

Theoretisch kann man es aber auch  mit dem Lasso machen und dann die Auswahl abrunden. Aber mit dem Zeichenstift ist es halt optimal


----------



## The real Gangster (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von chriZ _
> *Theoretisch kann man es aber auch  mit dem Lasso machen und dann die Auswahl abrunden. Aber mit dem Zeichenstift ist es halt optimal *



Ich komm mit dem Zeichenstift noch nicht so richtig zurecht, deswegen moechte ich gern mit dem Lasso arbeiten.

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, wie ich meine Lasso-Auswahl abrunden kann ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Juli 2003)

Ab in den Maskiermodus, den Gausschen Weichzeichner anwenden. In der Tonwertkorrektur musst du dann solange rumwurschteln bis die Auswahl wieder scharf erscheint. Dann wieder Q drücken. So müsste das funktionieren ...

Tonwertspreizung: 68 1,00 86   
Je größer du den Radius beim Weichzeichnen einstellst, umso "runder" wird die Auswahl.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## BSE Royal (23. Juli 2003)

Hmm, bei dem Zeichenstift hast du schon verstanden, dass man durch Ziehen der Maus Kurven erzeugen kann!? Wenn du immer nur Per Klick Ankerpunkte setzt, dann bekommst du klar nur Ecken und Kanten- und auch viiiiel zu viele Ankerpunkte!

Ich habe in meiner Grundlagenschulung ein eigenes Kapitel über die Arbeit mit Pfaden geschrieben. Du findest es unter http://www.photozauber.de, im Bereich Praxis:Grundlagen.

Theoretische Hintergrundinfos dazu findest du in der Leseecke unter Theorie!

Du solltest dich früher oder später dringend mal mit dem Werkzeug beschäftigen!
Ich weiß, es ist sehr widerspenstig zu Beginn, nimmt dir aber, wenn du es halbwegs beherrscht, seeehr viel Arbeit ab!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## The real Gangster (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Ab in den Maskiermodus, den Gausschen Weichzeichner anwenden. In der Tonwertkorrektur musst du dann solange rumwurschteln bis die Auswahl wieder scharf erscheint. Dann wieder Q drücken. So müsste das funktionieren ...
> 
> Tonwertspreizung: 68 1,00 86
> ...



was meinst du mit Maskiermodus? Check das Prinzip nicht so ganz 





> _Orginal geschrieben von BSE Royal_
> *Hmm, bei dem Zeichenstift hast du schon verstanden, dass man durch Ziehen der Maus Kurven erzeugen kann!? Wenn du immer nur Per Klick Ankerpunkte setzt, dann bekommst du klar nur Ecken und Kanten- und auch viiiiel zu viele Ankerpunkte! *




Ja das hab ich soweit verstanden...Ich weiss auch, dass ich die Ankerpunkte mit der "Direktauswahl" einzeln bearbeiten kann  

Hier nochmal ein paar grundlegende Fragen:

Soll ich den "Zeichenstift" oder den "Freiform-Zeichenstift" benutzen?

Wenn ich ein Werkzeug ausgewaehlt habe, kann ich oben in der Leiste noch "Pfade" oder "Formebenen" einstellen... Was muss ich da nehmen?



Danke fuer die Grundlagenschulung. Werde sie morgen mal druchlesen !



Thx 4 Support !


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

1.
Drücke doch einfach mal Q auf Deiner Tastatur. 

Damit wechselt man zwischen dem Standardmodus und dem Maskierungsmodus. Im Maskierungsmodus wird durch rote Farbe angezeigt, welche Bildteile von der Maske bedeckt sind und bei der nachfolgenden Anwendung von Filtern oder sonstigen Bearbeitungen außer Acht gelassen werden. Du kannst die im Maskierungsmodus erstellte Auswahl in der Kanälepalette (Auswahl > Auswahl speichern) oder als Ebenenmaske speichern (Ebene > Ebenenmaske hinzufügen). Meistens geht man den Weg über die Kanälepalette, da dies flexiblere Möglichkeiten eröffnet, z.B. für Beleuchtungseffekte als Reliefkanal.

2.
Nimm den Freiformzeichenstift und Pfade als Einstellungsoption.


----------



## BSE Royal (24. Juli 2003)

Warum den Freiform-Zeichenstift?
Da kann er ja gleich das Lasso nehmen!
Der "normale" Zeichenstift zeichnet sich dich dadurch aus, das er eben sehr präzise eingesetzt werden kann- würde also definitiv zu diesem raten! 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Da Real GaNGstA _
> *
> ...vielleicht sagen, wie ich meine Lasso-Auswahl abrunden kann ? *



Hmm. Also der Zeichenstift ist eigentlich doch eine nette Sache, allerdings ist die Handhabung wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich konnte damit mal umgehen, hab es allerdings wieder verlernt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, versuch es doch in der Menüleiste einmal mit 
*"Auswahl" -> "Auswahl verändern" -> "Abrunden"*

um deine Auswahl abzurunden.

mfg
floppy


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Juli 2003)

Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht ? 



Mod-Kommentar:


----------



## Trinity X (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von radde` _
> *Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht ?
> 
> 
> ...



...so ist es... Alles gute Vorschläge, nur einer fehlt (..der allerdings auch erst ab PS 7 realisierbar ist).
Ein sehr gutes Werkzeug zum Freistellen komplexer Objekte ist im Menü "Filter" - "Extrahieren..." zu finden.
In den Werkzeugoptionen eine geeignete Pinselgrösse wählen, Hervorhebungshilfe nutzen, Kanten des Objektes grob nachziehen, mit dem Füllwerkzeug die zu erhaltende Fläche füllen,Vorschau anzeigen lassen (...evtl. nachbessern) und fertig.
Anschliessend im Bereich "Kanäle" einen neuen (Alpha)Kanal erzeugen und der Rest wie schon in den Beiträgen zuvor weiter bearbeiten.
Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, oder? 

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## BSE Royal (25. Juli 2003)

Aaaaber... nun kommts! 

Der Extrahieren Befehl ist vollkommen unbrauchbar, wenn keine gutn Kontrastwerte an den Kanten vorhanden sind! Dann nämlich erhält man einen einzigen Sumpf an Pixelartefakten und komischen Flecken als Ergebnis.

Der Zeichenstift ist da viel zuverlässiger! 

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Trinity X (26. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BSE Royal _
> *Aaaaber... nun kommts!
> 
> Der Extrahieren Befehl ist vollkommen unbrauchbar, wenn keine gutn Kontrastwerte an den Kanten vorhanden sind! ... *



...und wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht ;-] 
...jaja, hack nur auf mir rum...ich hab mich an dem idyllischen Bildchen mit der Seerose orientiert und *da* ging´s halt. 
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu... btw., wie wär´s denn mit "Knock Out" ?
ok, ok, ich hör schon auf  

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## BSE Royal (26. Juli 2003)

Hey, ich hacke doch nicht auf dir rum!

und Knockout ist sicher auch eine Lösung...nur eben nicht PS selbst- und es wurde ja nach Möglichkeiten in PS gefragt... *klugscheiss*...

@darealgangster: Knockout ist ein Plug-In für Photoshop von ProCreate, mit dem man sehr schön freistellen kann, insbesondere komplexe Gebilde wie flüssigkeit, glas etc.)



Gruß, BSE!


----------

